
Get a push notification every time the police kill someone in the US (iOS) - dates
https://joshbegley.com/archives/
======
hbogert
If we're getting political anyway, i Like my cops as I like my software:
respecting my freedom. Show me the source and complete info and methodology on
origin/acquisition of the data.

